# Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Tomcat als Webhoster? (Stabilität.)



## robertpic71 (29. Sep 2006)

Ein wenig Vorgeschichte:
Ich habe meinen Prototypen meiner ersten Webapplikation fertig. Das ganze ist eine Katalogsuchbaum (Tree) mit ca. 12000 Einträgen und ebensovielen Katalgseiten (html) und ca. 16.000 Bildern. Daneben natürlich Volltextsuche, Preise, Verfügbarkeit usw.

Realisiert habe ich das mit dem ZK-Framework (Ajax without Javascript) und Tomcat 5.5 - funktioniert 1a!

Das Projekt war als Intranet-Applikation gedacht. Nachdem der Prototyp schon besser als der Standalone-Katalog (VB6 + Access) ist, will die Geschäftsleitung das unbedingt auch den Kunden bereitstellen.

Unser Hoster hat uns aber von Tomcat abgeraten und einige (seiner) Kunden genannt, welche nach Problemen auf PHP umgestiegen sind. Er selbst bietet das Hosten von Tomcat-Applikationen nicht mehr an, wir müssten also einen dedizierte Server oder VServer mieten oder einen anderen Provider nehmen.

Da der Hoster bei den bisherigen Berührungspunkten sehr kompentent wirkte, will ich das jetzt nicht einfach unter den Tisch fallen lassen. Mit meinen Intrant-Tomcat's bin ich eigentlich zufrieden.

Daher die Frage: Wer hat schon Webapplikationen hosten lassen - und welche Probleme gibt es dabei?

Robert


----------



## mlange8801 (29. Sep 2006)

Na ja, für einen Hoster ist shared Hosting mit php natürlich viel unproblematischer als mit einem Servletcontainer.
Bei dedizierten Servern ist aber Tomcat meiner Erfahrung nach auch absolut umproblematisch gibt ja genug große Seiten die auf Tomcat laufen.


----------



## Gast (29. Sep 2006)

Premiere, Arena, Süddeutsche Zeitung nur einige wenige große deutsche Seiten die auf Tomcats laufen. Da ist dann aber ein Apache Webserver vorgeschaltet. Auf PHP umzusteigen wäre so als wenn du von deinem Porsche auf VW-Fox umsteigst ;-)


----------



## Gast (29. Sep 2006)

Also um einen eigenen/geliehenen Server wirst du kaum herumkommen.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (29. Sep 2006)

also wir verwenden bei uns in der Firma zu 90% Tomcat und wir haben über 20000 Kunden/Arbeitsplätze..und keine Probleme.


----------



## robertpic71 (2. Okt 2006)

mlange8801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na ja, für einen Hoster ist shared Hosting mit php natürlich viel unproblematischer als mit einem Servletcontainer.



Die 2 Worte  "shared Hosting" vom Provider habe ich beim ersten Mal wohl überhört. Die Kommentare hier und noch ein paar Recherchen "versprechen" Probleme beim Betrieb von shared Hosting mit Tomcat. 



			
				gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auf PHP umzusteigen wäre so als wenn du von deinem Porsche auf VW-Fox umsteigst  :wink:


Auf PHP steige ich sicher nicht um. In erste Linie ist ja ein Intranet-Projekt und für die Kunden gibt es eine abgespeckte Version im Internet. 



			
				gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also um einen eigenen/geliehenen Server wirst du kaum herumkommen.


Wir starten das Ganze jetzt einmal auf unserem eigenen Webserver (aus dem Firmennetz). Wir haben sowie demnächst eine synchrone 4MB Internetanbindung ohne Trafficlimit.  Sollte das knapp werden, können wir binnen 1 Tages einen eigenen Server bei unserem Provider haben.

Danke nochmal für die schnellen Antworten.


----------

